Ask HN: What were 5 milestones that you encountered on the way to becoming a CEO - sahin-boydas
======
sahin-boydas
A good read:

[https://www.saastr.com/what-were-5-distinct-milestones-
that-...](https://www.saastr.com/what-were-5-distinct-milestones-that-you-
encountered-on-the-road-to-becoming-a-ceo/)

------
danieka
Why five milestones? Working on a listicle?

